# share my experience



## diagtool (May 19, 2011)

hello ,everybody,I am diagtool Jocy,Glad to be here.i 'd like to share my experience and problems with you, and find more auto troubleshooting solutions! Hope we have fun together! last month i have some problem on my car.last week,i bought Car diagnostic tool from obdde,They have a good attitude and great after service.if anybody have interested in this you can cheack it
and any problems we can communicated with each other,and discuss the soving problems.
i want to my friends and everybody have a nice day.so i enjoy sharing with everybody!Happy everyday!:tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

happy everyday!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I burst out of the giggles...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Many happy welcome forum to you!

I guess the member name " SpamBot " was already taken.

Too bad.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Many happy welcome forum to you!
> 
> I guess the member name " SpamBot " was already taken.
> 
> Too bad.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I want to my friends Too!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

His English is a lot better than my Chinese.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

C'mon guys.

Do a Google or Bing search on "diagtool Jocy" ...

Spambot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

mmmm spam.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Somehow, Spam and Nascar go together.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll have your spam. I love it. I'm having spam spam spam spam spam spam spam baked beans spam spam spam and spam!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Glad to have you, we are. Welcome to the forum, you will be. Everyday happy for you am I :wave:


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

"But I don't want ANY spam"
"Well eggs, baked beans, spam, sausage, & eggs don't have much spam in it." (yes they say several things twice in each line like eggs ... lol)
"I DON'T LIKE SPAM"
"ssssh dear, don't cause a fuss, I'll have your spam I LOVE it......"

I watch ENTIRELY too much python.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

spammity spam. did you have the opportunity to catch the live show that toured the US about 4 years ago?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

alpink said:


> spammity spam. did you have the opportunity to catch the live show that toured the US about 4 years ago?


Its still running. Was just in Chicago a couple months ago.

http://www.montypythonsspamalot.com/spamalot_tickets_info.php


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Xence said:


> "But I don't want ANY spam"
> "Well eggs, baked beans, spam, sausage, & eggs don't have much spam in it." (yes they say several things twice in each line like eggs ... lol)
> "I DON'T LIKE SPAM"
> "ssssh dear, don't cause a fuss, I'll have your spam I LOVE it......"
> ...


NO ..Spam-I-Am....
I DO-NOTike Green-Eggs & SPAM....
Not in a Boat, with a Goat, or deep in a moat.....

(could'nt resist ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.spam.com/games/Museum/default.aspx


----------

